# Weirdest dream ever?



## guy

What is the strangest dream you've ever had? I'll reveal mine when others have posted first. *shifts nervously in chair* Who'll begin?


----------



## Rachmanijohn

Probably when I dreamed about my cow (I was raised on a farm) was stalking me and when it finally found me it shot laser bolts out of its eyes at me. Oh and it walked on its two back legs. I don't usually have weird dreams, but that ranks pretty up there off the top of my head.


----------



## clavichorder

I have pretty weird ones regularly.

Last night, I _was_ a pair of twins in a family that had just happened upon a lot of material wealth and had just purchased an extravagant house. In the house, both of my selves discovered these labels in a secret drawer, labels that could be placed on the body. One of the twins began immediately adorning himself with many different labels while the other simply settled on the label, "wisdom." These labels began to alter everything about us from appearances to internal qualities. The twin labeled wisdom's skin got darker and his eyes became more deep set, and a glimpse of his future revealed him doing great things. The other twin who took on too many labels went through some confusing stages and then ultimately got a sex change, then married a wealthy man.


----------



## sabrina

I was a little girl at about 7-8 years old, when I had a very colourful dream about an alien spacecraft that landed in just across the street through the hight rise buildings. A few of the aliens sort of, quickly teleported to my door and opened it though it was locked. The rest is gone as I woke up scared. I still remember it so many years after that...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Too bad I can't remember any in detail at this time, but yes, I've had weird dreams. Most recently my dreams have just been about events already taken place or about to take place in my real life. Borderline-realistic dreams, where something is slightly off, but I don't notice it.


----------



## Kopachris

I think I still have the journal entry saved here somewhere.... Ah, yes.

Anyway, I had one of the strangest dreams I've ever had last night, accompanied by one (maybe two) false awakenings. It started out that I was viewing a slideshow of gruesome paintings of people cut open showing organs, but no muscles or skeletons. Just skin and organs, but the bodies were still shaped like they were supported by bones and musculature. Still alive and, were they not paintings, moving. Sort of "Happy Tree Friends" meets Hieronymous Bosch's "Tree-Man". The only slide that I remember much detail of now was of the upper half of a man giving cunnilingus to the lower half of a woman. The woman's nude upper half was in ecstasies, laying next to her lower half on the bed. Organs visible protruding from both torsos. Shocked, I woke up. After thinking about this strange dream for a while, I concluded that it was caused by this Star Trek mood lamp next to my bed. After sharing my revelation, I realized that I don't have a Star Trek mood lamp, and that they probably didn't even exist. I woke up again. This may have been a real awakening or a false awakening; if it was real, I never became fully aware and simply laid in bed with my eyes still closed, pondering curiously about those strange dreams before going back to sleep. The next thing I remember, I was awoken for certain by a sports car's loud engine next to my window.

EDIT: I just realized it still says "last night." This dream actually occurred about two years ago.


----------



## Blake

It's a bit hazy today.... But I remember in a dream I suddenly realized I was dreaming. I started doing all these crazy acrobatics and floating around. It was extraordinary.


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

I don't remember dreams that well after a long time after I had them; but here are some weird dreams that I remember from my years of living.

1.When I was about five (give or take a few years I don't remember when), I had a dream where I saw my Grandma and Uncle at the front door just standing there saying hello. I walked outside to the driveway and I saw a skunk picking at my feet. I pushed it with my hands and it made the strangest sound ever. I don't remember how it sounded but it was high pitched.

2. About the same time, I also had a dream where me and my dad were near my bedroom door when a monster that sort of looked like a hybrid between Sully from Monsters Inc and the Bigfoot hoax from GTA San Andreas came through the door and ate me.

















3. When I was in second grade, I had a dream where I was at a school assembly and at the top of the stage, there was a giant Chicken. He said hi to me and I said hi back. Then I heard a voice saying something like he's dangerous or that he's gonna eat me. He then started to walk towards me and I woke up when he grabbed me.









4. When I was in third grade, I had a dream where I was on the sidewalk near an Applebee's at night when I came across my teacher being pushed in a stroller by the Special Ed teacher. We stared talking when we saw a strange spinning girl in the sky. I woked up before she landed.

5. When I was in fourth grade, I had several dreams where all I remember was that there were several Peer Gynt characters in them.

6. In fifth grade, I had a dream where I was a British soldier during the American Revolution and all I remember is a sergeant teaching me how to reload a musket.

For a long time, I didn't had any weird dreams that I remember today; but just about a week ago, I had a dream where Anton from No Country for Old Men was trying to kill me and I escaped him because I hid in the storage room of a New Balance Store. He was killed later in the dream but I can't remember if I killed him or someone else.









The ironic thing about the Anton dream was that I had the dream the night exactly after I watched No Country for Old Men for the first time. Usually it takes months or years for a fictional character to appear in one of my dreams after I am introduced to them but it took Anton just a few hours to appear.


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

guy said:


> i am guy. Say hi to guy.


hi guy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Last night I had a dream that wasn't too weird, but it was unexpected. I was back at my school of music, and I just couldn't remember the combination to my locker! I was about to have my first class of the year, and I couldn't remember how to open it! Why I needed to open it, I'm not sure, I don't recall putting anything inside in my dream. My brain scrounged up my REAL combination (which I haven't thought about for weeks), and it worked. But the strain of staring at the lock damaged my vision, so when I want away into the classroom (which was my school's orchestra rehearsal room), my vision was "faded" into a gray-white fog, and I couldn't only see things partially. I woke up soon after. But before I woke up... well... there was an added element of _him_ watching me by the door of the classroom with his handsome grin while I was trying to figure out my locker combination and me nervously refusing to look at him until someone distracted him... sooo typical of our daily interaction...


----------



## guy

I suppose I am now obliged to share mine? Anyways, it was the last dream I remember, and it was slightly incestuous in nature. I think. But that's strange, since I have no siblings.


----------



## Ingélou

The weirdest dream I had was when I was seventeen; I dreamed that World War III, an atomic war, had started and it meant the end of the world, but I was deliriously happy because I had just become engaged to my RE teacher. I woke up, and the feeling of happiness lasted all day. But the odd thing was, I didn't actually fancy the teacher at all... 

Still, it bears out Hamlet's dictum, 'There's nothing good or bad, but thinking makes it so.'


----------



## Mahlerian

Last week, I had a dream that I was in a Japanese school. In Japan, you take your shoes off when you enter someone's home or many kinds of buildings in general, and leave them at the front. Well, for some reason, there were about 50 other people who had deposited the exact same kind of sneakers, which didn't strike me as all that odd...

But when I came back, all of them, including mine, were gone. The staff apologized to me, but I said that it was okay, because the shoes were getting old and needed to be replaced anyway. I took a smelly, beat-up pair of sneakers and left.


----------



## clavichorder

guy said:


> I suppose I am now obliged to share mine? Anyways, it was the last dream I remember, and it was slightly incestuous in nature. I think. But that's strange, since I have no siblings.


Any more details?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Listen to this, this one is great.

A lot of things happened in my dream last night, involving action and drama, but one point I was simply in a nice park. I came across Glazunov and his wife, and we went together in a car (someone else driving, a stranger). I was in passenger seat, and he and his wife were in the back. 
I started off our conversation with, "Hey! I'm from the future, so you can ask me anything about what happened to all the composers you knew."
"Stravinsky," he said.
"He went atonal," I replied with a smile.
"Good," he muttered in a satisfied voice.
I couldn't help laughing in my dream. :lol:
He brought up some other composer I didn't recognize, so I told him, "Fallen into obscurity, because I don't know who he is either." :lol:
I was going to tell him about Prokofiev, but then my alarm went off, and I woke up.


----------



## Vaneyes

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Listen to this, this one is great.
> 
> A lot of things happened in my dream last night, involving action and drama, but one point I was simply in a nice park. I came across Glazunov and his wife, and we went together in a car (someone else driving, a stranger). I was in passenger seat, and he and his wife were in the back.
> I started off our conversation with, "Hey! I'm from the future, so you can ask me anything about what happened to all the composers you knew."
> "Stravinsky," he said.
> "He went atonal," I replied with a smile.
> "Good," he muttered in a satisfied voice.
> I couldn't help laughing in my dream.
> He brought up some other composer I didn't recognize, so I told him, "Fallen into obscurity, because I don't know who he is either." :lol:
> *I was going to tell him about Prokofiev*, but then my alarm went off, and I woke up.


Today is Prokofiev's death day.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Vaneyes said:


> Today is Prokofiev's death day.


I was going to tell Glazunov that Prokofiev had become conservative in his music at the end of his life, and I was hoping to hear some acclamation, but alas, it was not to be.


----------



## Jonathan Wrachford

guy said:


> What is the strangest dream you've ever had? I'll reveal mine when others have posted first. *shifts nervously in chair* Who'll begin?


What has this to do with classical music. Explain


----------



## Ingélou

Jonathan Wrachford said:


> What has this to do with classical music. Explain


This is the Community Section, where people just chat to each other and share their life experiences if they wish. 
What it has to do with music is that we are a Classical Music community who want to get to know each other.


----------



## shangoyal

This looks like the perfect thread to get some likes.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

I dreamt I was almost choking on a giant marshmallow and when I awoke the pillow was gone


----------



## Ingélou

My weirdest dream ever was one I can't remember. It was when I was ten years old. I was fast asleep, but I can still remember wandering round the landing in the small hours, & into the bathroom, muttering to myself, 'I must find it! I must find it!'

My father heard me, came out & into the bathroom & put the light on. 'What's the matter?'

I said, 'I'm looking for Number Twenty-Eight.'

Don't ask me why. Theories on a postcard please, and the first one out of the hat gets two free tickets to our Scottish Dance Group's May Ball at Norwich.


----------



## mirepoix

Ingélou said:


> My weirdest dream ever was one I can't remember. It was when I was ten years old. I was fast asleep, but I can still remember wandering round the landing in the small hours, & into the bathroom, muttering to myself, 'I must find it! I must find it!'
> 
> My father heard me, came out & into the bathroom & put the light on. 'What's the matter?'
> 
> I said, 'I'm looking for Number Twenty-Eight.'
> 
> Don't ask me why. Theories on a postcard please, and the first one out of the hat gets two free tickets to our Scottish Dance Group's May Ball at Norwich.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Preludes_(Chopin)#24_Preludes.2C_Op._28

Or

You were dreaming you were a postwoman.


----------



## shangoyal

Ingélou said:


> My weirdest dream ever was one I can't remember. It was when I was ten years old. I was fast asleep, but I can still remember wandering round the landing in the small hours, & into the bathroom, muttering to myself, 'I must find it! I must find it!'
> 
> My father heard me, came out & into the bathroom & put the light on. 'What's the matter?'
> 
> I said, 'I'm looking for Number Twenty-Eight.'
> 
> Don't ask me why. Theories on a postcard please, and the first one out of the hat gets two free tickets to our Scottish Dance Group's May Ball at Norwich.


You had been playing Housie (Bingo) and 28 was the only number left on your ticket.


----------



## mirepoix

shangoyal said:


> You had been playing Housie (Bingo) and 28 was the only number left on your ticket.


Damn, I think you've cracked it!


----------



## KenOC

Last night I was going to join a friend in autogyring from a vacant field (using his backpack autogyro). But first dinner with his family at a restaurant that specialized in Knox steak, which turned out to be a totally raw piece of beef that you sliced with a knife and ate with a fork. While eating (and it wasn't any too appetizing) I remembered that I had eaten here many years before, with the same family...but the circumstances were unclear...hmmm...


----------



## hpowders

I dreamt I passed 3000 posts and nobody noticed or cared.


----------



## Cosmos

I had a dream that I was naked at school, but no one laughed at me or cared, and neither did I. It was weird, I just went to class and did school work IN my dream. It was like any other day. Except I was naked.


----------



## KenOC

Cosmos said:


> I had a dream that I was naked at school, but no one laughed at me or cared, and neither did I. It was weird, I just went to class and did school work IN my dream. It was like any other day. Except I was naked.


Finding yourself naked (or partly so, like maybe you've forgotten to put on your pants), and especially at school, is pretty standard. I've had that one myself on occasion. But I forget what it's supposed to mean!


----------



## Ingélou

KenOC said:


> ...But I forget what it's supposed to mean!


Wise decision.
I often dream that I am flying, usually by flapping very hard with my hands & discovering I have the power; then, as I get to a certain height, it just doesn't work any more, and I fall.
I once read what Freud thought about flying dreams - he said....
Oh no, I've forgotten.


----------



## KenOC

Found this:

"Nudity also symbolizes being caught off guard. Finding yourself naked at work or in a classroom, suggests that you are unprepared for a project at work or school. You may be unprepared in making a well informed decision. With all eyes on you, you fear that some flaw will be brought to public attention. You fear that people will see through your true self and you will be exposed as a fraud or a phony.

Often times, when you realize that you are naked in your dream, no one else seems to notice. Everyone else in the dream is going about their business without giving a second look at your nakedness. If this happens in your dream, then it implies that your fears are unfounded; no one will notice except you. You may be magnifying the situation and making an issue of nothing."


----------



## Cheyenne

I just dreamed I found a musical score by William Hazlitt.. It was a Sinfonia Concertante representing a political debate. Too bad I don't remember the details! A very odd experience.


----------



## Matsps

I awoke from sleep and went downstairs to get a drink or something. Upon coming back up the stairs and entering my room, I saw that all the furniture in the room had been completely re-arranged. A sickening feeling came over me as I thought how this could be possible. I then exited my room onto the landing and saw a young girl on the landing. I had no idea who she was... Then I woke up for real.


----------



## mirepoix

I have a recurring dream. By that I mean I've been having it regularly over the past year or so. I dream that I'm tap dancing. 
It's very simple, I'm just standing there and tap dancing. There's never anyone around and the location is unremarkable. And I'm not aware of any music playing
I don't know if the fact I've been working on the 40 drum rudiments again after an absence of a couple of decades has something to do with it. Or maybe it goes back to the boxing and the footwork drills? Or the fact that I believe Fred Astaire to be the coolest person who ever lived? Really, I've no idea. But I'm told that it's obvious when I'm dreaming about tap dancing because my feet twitch in my sleep. Sometimes that results in me receiving a pointy elbow in the ribs and a one way ticket to the sofa...
Anyway, weird dream: tap dancing.
http://stream1.gifsoup.com/view6/2198248/fred-astaire-o.gif


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Ahhh who did I talk to last night in a dream??? This time it was much more emotionally realistic. I was definitely back in time, probably 1940s, talking to Prokofiev in what looked like a small apartment in the woods (Siberia? ). My first words to were, "You don't know me, but I know you very well." "Oh really?" he said. "Yes I'm a great fan." "Fan? What is fan?" I realized that might be modern colloquial, so I said "enthusiast" and then he understood. I told him I played flute, and about my up-coming performance of his 5 Melodies op. 34b to which he replied "Oh! That must be hard to do for you!" and we had such nerdy musical conversations. I was also pretty nervous the whole time, sometimes not sure what to say LOL!


----------



## DrKilroy

I was having fever for a few last nights, so unfortunately I had very strange dreams about some action figures and counting syllables in the Veni Creator hymn...


Best regards, Dr


----------



## hpowders

Feel better DrKilroy!!!


----------



## DrKilroy

Thanks! I have some terrible cough today and fever is still there, but I am starting to feel better now. 


Best regards, Dr


----------



## Vaneyes

FWIW, since I've been experimenting/using a sleep eye mask (about a week), my dreams have been more normal. 

Have the villains been cast away by deeper, longer sleep? What does it all mean, Dr. Freud?


----------



## Vasks

I have three types of dreams that recur from time to time over a number of years. Please feel free to offer an interpretation.

1) Running up & down the interior stairs and through hallways of major city hotels.

2) Surviving, but with much effort, flooding due to a hurricane

3) Constantly searching for hiding places while a Godzilla-like monster, who never gets me, is wreaking havoc.


----------



## Op.123

Aaarrrrrgggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## shangoyal

Vasks said:


> I have three types of dreams that recur from time to time over a number of years. Please feel free to offer an interpretation.
> 
> 1) Running up & down the interior stairs and through hallways of major city hotels.
> 
> 2) Surviving, but with much effort, flooding due to a hurricane
> 
> 3) Constantly searching for hiding places while a Godzilla-like monster, who never gets me, is wreaking havoc.


Do you listen to too much avant-garde jazz?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

My abrupt wake up nonsense includes "Must determine if those parallel thirds are followed by parallel sixths, where did I left the score? goddammit!"; "Sharp keys are basic, flat keys Lewis, the key! bring me my tea..."; "Quartal Polytonality".


----------



## DrKilroy

Usually if I cannot sleep, I see images of a keyboard with chord progressions being played on. It can be very disturbing because of direct octaves and fifths!


Best regards, Dr


----------



## Ingélou

About twenty years ago I had a very vivid nightmare which disturbed me for some days. I was surrounded by green furry devils with red eyes - they looked rather like the monsters in Sendak's *Where the Wild Things Are* - and they each carried a trident & the leader was the nearest to me, and the biggest. 

We were all standing in a smoor of smoke which actually smelt of body odour and reptile combined & the chief devil started leading the others in a chant of '*Bend! Bend! Bend! Bend! Bend!*' :devil:

Which they did - they crouched up and down with their tridents, and their chants were gleeful and *significant*.

I didn't understand what they meant, but had the impression that it was some ritual designed to entrap me; I was on the point of forming a cunning plan to escape them when I woke up.

I certainly hope it isn't prophetic; but although I felt alarmed when I woke up, it made me double plus determined to avoid the smoky place and the bending, chanting, sweating devils!


----------



## Vasks

shangoyal said:


> Do you listen to too much avant-garde jazz?


No, I don't listen to enough.


----------



## aleazk

This was last night: I was visiting the laboratory of a relative who works in biology; they were studying brains, they had a lot of brains in their work table, and they were cutting them in halves and inserting all kind of electrodes; this relative made some demonstrations to me and explained some things; then the lab director came and we started talking about Milton Babbitt and his music!. I'm not making this up!


----------



## hpowders

I dreamt I reached 4000 posts on TC and nobody noticed or cared.


----------



## Sofronitsky

When I was 9 or so I remember having a dream that I played a haunted nintendo cartridge that turned my father into a miniature stretchy blue toy. I immediatly ruined this toy and threw it into the street to be run over, and then the dream ended with me crying realizing that I had lost my father.

It's possible that I've had weirder dreams but this one sticks in my mind for some reason. I was really upset when I woke up.


----------



## science

Last night I was in a jazz bar and they played a song that I recognized but couldn't place. I came home and after a few minutes with iTunes I figured out it was Jobim's "Desafinado," which I know from the Getz and Byrd album _Jazz Samba_.

Then I went to sleep and dreamed that its melody was the same as Duke Ellington's _Chocolate Shake_.

I woke up and actually had to check because I was so confused.


----------



## Vasks

A whole lot of levitating happened in my dream last night


----------



## Ingélou

hpowders said:


> I dreamt I reached 4000 posts on TC and nobody noticed or cared.


Well, Taggart has noticed this post! He will be waiting, but still may miss you, as you move with the speed of light.

I dreamed I was visiting an International Art Exhibition last night, but all the toilets were out of order.


----------



## hpowders

hpowders said:


> I dreamt I reached 4000 posts on TC and nobody noticed or cared.


Had another dream last night where EVERYBODY cared and I spent a week and a half thanking everybody and it was on the Community Forum so the 1126 individual "Thank You" replies got zero posting credits.

Dream or nightmare?


----------



## Taggart

hpowders said:


> Had another dream last night where EVERYBODY cared and I spent a week and a half thanking everybody and it was on the Community Forum so the 1126 individual "Thank You" replies got zero posting credits.
> 
> Dream or nightmare?


Neither. There are currently *1741 *active users. All you'd have to do is to put up one post here saying thanks.

We wish you well,


----------



## mirepoix

I had a dream in which someone bribed Taggart with bottle of Irn Bru (glass, of course) a box of macaroon bars, a lukewarm Scotch pie, and a bootleg boxed set of 'The Lucky White Heather Club' in exchange for chopping a few thousand of hpowders' posts, thus setting him back a little.


----------



## hpowders

Taggart said:


> Neither. There are currently *1741 *active users. All you'd have to do is to put up one post here saying thanks.
> 
> We wish you well,


I'm aware of that. Dreams, however, are not rational.


----------



## Ingélou

mirepoix said:


> I had a dream in which someone bribed Taggart with bottle of Irn Bru (glass, of course) a box of macaroon bars, a lukewarm Scotch pie, and a bootleg boxed set of 'The Lucky White Heather Club' in exchange for chopping a few thousand of hpowders' posts, thus setting him back a little.


It wouldn't work. The Scotch Pie would have to be piping hot, and the IrnBru followed by something stronger & peatier - *but then...! *


----------



## Taggart

mirepoix said:


> I had a dream in which someone bribed Taggart with bottle of Irn Bru (glass, of course) a box of macaroon bars, a lukewarm Scotch pie, and a bootleg boxed set of 'The Lucky White Heather Club' in exchange for chopping a few thousand of hpowders' posts, thus setting him back a little.


As Ingélou says the pie has to be piping hot, so you can pour the grease out; the macaroon bars have to be Lees - ideally a selection box with tablet and snowball and something from Tunnocks would be nice as well.

There's something special about that corner of Lanarkshire - Oddfellows from Wishaw, Tunnocks from Uddingston, Lees from Coatbridge - gourmet heaven!


----------



## hpowders

mirepoix said:


> I had a dream in which someone bribed Taggart with bottle of Irn Bru (glass, of course) a box of macaroon bars, a lukewarm Scotch pie, and a bootleg boxed set of 'The Lucky White Heather Club' in exchange for chopping a few thousand of hpowders' posts, thus setting him back a little.


I'd be back to my normal post count in a couple of weeks. One of the basic natural laws: Survival of the pithiest. Go back and read your Darwin.


----------



## hpowders

I thought this was the "Weirdest Dreams Ever" thread.

Given the tag-team combo of Ingélou and Taggert, it's more like "DreamBusters".


----------



## Cheyenne

I dreamed the other day that a certain special person - the object of my affections, unreciprocated - was kissing someone else in front of me, with malicious intent: relatively plain, cheesy and melodramatic, I know, but nevertheless significant, for I found myself waking up at 5 AM literally ready to cry. I'd never thought I'd dream of something like _that_! Must be related to those dreams people have of failing tests. I am starting to miss my literary and musical dreams now - or maybe the'll combine, as in Berlioz.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Last night I dreamt I was eating a huge marshmallow.

I felt so full then a bit sick and woke up to discover the pillow had gone.


----------



## PetrB

If I ever have a dream where everything is perfectly normal and average, that will be the weirdest dream, ever


----------



## schuberkovich

Dancing with my dog on the Tube (train system in London)!? 

That's a relatively normal one though...
I find that the better I get at remembering dreams the more nightmares I realise I have...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I think I had the nerdiest dream ever.

I have trouble remembering if I was one of "them" or just among them. It was almost the same thing. I think I was at my church with a bunch of Russian composers, but was I _one _of them? I felt like I knew everyone there, but when I woke up I doubted if those people were actually any composers I know. I think I was Arensky in the dream, or I was with him the whole time and reading his mind in a dream (kinda like how movies work, a single perspective). Anyhow, it was really weird, but I was rooting for him the whole time, that's what it felt like. It all made absolute sense in my dream, especially when suddenly a whole bunch of women were appearing in the dream to talk to us (and the drama that ensues ) and now afterwards it's too convoluted to explain. All these composers were living in our modern life, driving, speaking English and such. Although I think my perspective liked walking alone in the rain more and thinking out loud... and being a pirate... bleh! It was an awesomely weird dream.


----------



## JCarmel

I like this thread...it's making me feel quite Normal. And I'm loving the change!....
PS And Boring!...


----------



## BaronScarpia

Once I dreamt I was being chased through the centre of a town near to where I lived. By a goblin. Too much Noddy, methinks. Anyway, I took refuge in the town launderette, where I hid in a toilet cubicle (with no toilet) at the back of the room. As I was about to make use of the facilities (despite the fact that there weren't any), I noticed several of my close family members sitting in the corner of the (not) toilet cubicle. Naturally, I continued with what I was doing(!), and much to my chagrin the walls of the toilet cubicle suddenly disappeared, leaving me exposed and seemingly using a non-existent water closet. The goblin started laughing and I woke up. Shame really.


----------



## Vaneyes

I dreamt I stopped at a gasoline station to fill up. I did, then went inside to use their restroom. I was told by the attendant that all they had were portable toilets, outside, 'round back. No key needed. As I made my way toward them, I noticed a sign in the station's window, "Smile, you're on camera!" Then I woke up. No wait, it wasn't a dream. It really happened.:lol:


----------



## Matsps

I've recently (for a few months) been going through a lot of lectures on physics and mathematics and yesterday I had a feeling in a dream that I could see, really see all the mathematics, like a beautiful and complete universe mapped out in my mind and it all made sense. Although I couldn't say I was 'seeing' the numbers, sight is the closest sense to what was happening. The place in the dream, it had a very strong feeling of simplicity and beauty. 

Then I woke up and I don't understand anything more than I did before. :'(


----------



## Vaneyes

Matsps said:


> I've recently (for a few months) been going through a lot of lectures on physics and mathematics and yesterday I had a feeling in a dream that I could see, really see all the mathematics, like a beautiful and complete universe mapped out in my mind and it all made sense. Although I couldn't say I was 'seeing' the numbers, sight is the closest sense to what was happening. The place in the dream, it had a very strong feeling of simplicity and beauty.
> 
> Then I woke up and I don't understand anything more than I did before. :'(


Too bad, it might've meant a Nobel Prize. I'll give you a virtual one, anyway.


----------



## Mahlerian

A bit of an odd dream last night. I was in the audience at a community theater production of Britten's Peter Grimes...from which they had inexplicably cut the prologue and several other things. I remember feeling perturbed that so much was missing. I think the singer they had for Ellen was not up to the initial duet or something like that...


----------



## Ingélou

For the past couple of nights, I have dreamed about Airedales. It is probably a sign that my unconscious mind is beginning to rebel against my dogless state.

Last night I dreamed that I found a stray dog that was plainly an Airedale cross and was about to take her to a rescue centre, but she curled up on my lap (they're big dogs!) so I decided to keep her.

The night before, I dreamed I was walking my two Airedales on a beach, with another that I was looking after for a friend, when there was a surge, and suddenly I was cut off with a shallowish lake of sandy water to traverse. So I and the three Airedales swam steadily across the lake and reached higher ground. It was rather a happy dream, as we were all united in our swim.

There are dogs - and there are *Airedales*...


----------



## trazom

There are several from various points in my life:

-Cutting off my hands with a meat cleaver so i wouldn't have to go to piano lessons.

-Tagging buildings with purple spray-paint with the message "I like purple!"

-Flying futuristic stealth bombers during World War 3, one of my tomboyish female friends from high school was our leader and she flew this pink hello kitty fighter jet. She was annoyed with being my mentor because I'd waste all the ammunition on one enemy and we'd have stop and reload and she'd yell things like "F---ing noob" at me. i had so much fun in this dream that when i woke up i posted it on her facebook page and we had a good laugh about it.:lol:

-Riding a boxcar train to my graduation, except it didn't have the metal containers strapped on, just the metal framework the cars rest on. So we had to balance on those while riding the train and jump off at the exact place, and some kid I used to not get along with just stood there, forgot to jump, and got squished between the platform and the train....yeah, it doesn't make sense in reality, but that's how it worked in my dream.

-while dorming a couple years ago, some kid on the night/early morning before the very first day of school and I'm not exaggerating any of this, accidentally set the fire alarm off by taking very hot, steamy shower. The alarm sounds very loudly with flashing lights in each individual room so at 1 AM i was dreaming of talking to my teacher from high school and just as the extremely loud alarm went off in reality--in my dream, my dream teacher reacted to the sound by gaping at me in this open-mouthed expression and covering his ears--then I woke up to an RA pounding on my door telling me to get dressed and get out of the building with everyone else or I'd get a write-up.


----------



## geralmar

I dreamt I was a superhero, although one without a ™.  After shoveling my driveway free of snow, I beat up the wrong person. He was big and wore a strange uniform-- I just assumed he was a supervillain. Actually, he was just walking to work at the mall where he sold ice cream. I felt bad about the misunderstanding.

Dreams don't have to make sense.


----------



## omega

Sometimes -- and this is not what I prefer --, my studies interfere with my dreams. I can remember one which included a smooth function...
It was not the weirdest, though.


----------



## Dim7

Last night I dreamed I was on a ship were several classical pieces were played. At some point it was announced "And now comes the last piece of this trip... 4'33'' by Arnold Schoenberg"

The ship started immediately sinking.

The ship sinking _was_ the piece.

Those modernist psychopaths....


----------



## Dim7

Has anyone dreamed about this thread yet?


----------



## Posie

I've lost count of all my pregnancy dreams, but last night I had my first dream of my sister being pregnant (neither of us have children), and she was just as moody as I would expect.


----------



## hpowders

I dreamt I tried to log on to Talk Classical and got a "Forum Deleted" message.

All those posts wiped out like they never ever existed. It was horrible!!


----------



## Ingélou

hpowders said:


> I dreamt I tried to log on to Talk Classical and got a "Forum Deleted" message.
> 
> All those posts wiped out like they never ever existed. It was horrible!!


Sometimes, when TC can't be reached, I imagine that it's like Laputa, the floating island of scholars described by Swift in *Gulliver's Travels*, and that it's simply floated away. That's if it ever existed.


----------



## Dim7

I had a nightmare about my post count reaching 1000. I hope that never happens!


----------



## Ingélou

Well, if it does ... we'll be waiting!!! :devil:


----------



## Taggart

Dim7 said:


> I had a nightmare about my post count reaching 1000. I hope that never happens!


We'll be dancing for joy!


----------



## clavichorder

I had a peculiar dream, part of which pertains to classical music. The relevant aspect is that I was in a snow field atop a hill, and there was a little snow cave built. I was explaining to someone that this is where Schoenberg worked out his serial ideas. I pointed then to a spot where Webern was working on his ideas pertaining to atonality. And last, there was Elliot Carter only it was a child, drawing with a stick in the snow the kernels for set theory and his style. 

And this location atop the hill is what I was thinking of in the dream, as the place in the world where atonality originated, and possibly the only place it could have come from. Then I was reflecting on my own style(I was a more mature composer in this dream) and the current trends in music, and how my ideas were nothing new in the face of the innovations on the part of these composers.


----------



## Levanda

So often I dreaming world leaders, not kidding even I dreamed Vladimir Lenin. Vow that was dream.


----------



## Posie

Since I recently made a decision to denounce the restrictive, fundamentalist church in which I was raised, I've been having more nightmares than I've ever had in my life. I think it is my brain's way of sorting everything out.

Last night I dreamed that my favorite rock band was performing on stage. The pyrotechnic flames, which they are famous for as part of their stage act, began to grow into larger-than-life flames. When the front-man let out his signature earth-shattering baritone scream (which he also does in real life), I realized that we were in Hell.

When I woke up, I thought to myself "If these guys are gonna be there, maybe Hell won't be so bad!" :devil:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Posie said:


> Hell won't be so bad!" :devil:


Too true, too true...

Another dream with books and photographs and video again. All of it blurring between reality and what was on the page. My brain has been good at imagining Glazunov in new pictures. I also drank some orange juice in the dream, was delicious. Haven't had orange juice in a very long time. Isn't it weird how the brain can mimic things like taste and touch so well? It's like I don't need to drink any orange juice again because I just had some! :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Last night I dreamed that these guys had taken over my kitchen and were doing some processing of CDs using vials of chemicals. They were using bug collecting vials that they found in my basement which apparently were left over from my college days when I took an entomology class (I did take such class in college days but did not have left over vials). Then I noticed Johnny Cash sitting at my dining room table and went in to talk with him and then it was not Johnny Cash but Jimi Hendrix. I don't remember much else.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

clavichorder said:


> I have pretty weird ones regularly.
> 
> Last night, I _was_ a pair of twins in a family that had just happened upon a lot of material wealth and had just purchased an extravagant house. In the house, both of my selves discovered these labels in a secret drawer, labels that could be placed on the body. One of the twins began immediately adorning himself with many different labels while the other simply settled on the label, "wisdom." These labels began to alter everything about us from appearances to internal qualities. The twin labeled wisdom's skin got darker and his eyes became more deep set, and a glimpse of his future revealed him doing great things. The other twin who took on too many labels went through some confusing stages and then ultimately got a sex change, then married a wealthy man.





clavichorder said:


> I had a peculiar dream, part of which pertains to classical music. The relevant aspect is that I was in a snow field atop a hill, and there was a little snow cave built. I was explaining to someone that this is where Schoenberg worked out his serial ideas. I pointed then to a spot where Webern was working on his ideas pertaining to atonality. And last, there was Elliot Carter only it was a child, drawing with a stick in the snow the kernels for set theory and his style.
> 
> And this location atop the hill is what I was thinking of in the dream, as the place in the world where atonality originated, and possibly the only place it could have come from. Then I was reflecting on my own style(I was a more mature composer in this dream) and the current trends in music, and how my ideas were nothing new in the face of the innovations on the part of these composers.


Wow, your dreams seem so relevant/ insight-bestowing.



Huilunsoittaja said:


> This time it was much more emotionally realistic. I was definitely back in time, probably 1940s, talking to Prokofiev in what looked like a small apartment in the woods (Siberia? ). My first words to were, "You don't know me, but I know you very well." "Oh really?" he said. "Yes I'm a great fan." "Fan? What is fan?" I realized that might be modern colloquial, so I said "enthusiast" and then he understood. I told him I played flute, and about my up-coming performance of his 5 Melodies op. 34b to which he replied "Oh! That must be hard to do for you!" and we had such nerdy musical conversations. I was also pretty nervous the whole time, sometimes not sure what to say LOL!


Lol wow, I love your imagination.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Not the weirdest dream but, "Last Night I Had The Strangest Dream"


----------



## KenOC

OK, here's a musical dream I had recently coming off a bout of severe flu and fever. I'm not making this up. Beware the psycho-sexual overtones!

Mozart in the 1780s started writing "Egyptian music", which was all the rage in Europe with the reports back from early archeological expeditions in Egypt. Photographs (recently invented in the dream) coming back with the expeditions were being shown via magic lanterns at halls and salons throughout Europe, and there was a great demand for Mozart's music to accompany.

However, Mozart was arrested in 1794 when found, naked, mutually whipping a similarly naked underage boy. He served four years in a Vienna prison. Beethoven wrote a comedic opera about this called "Figaro Flagellato" which satirized some of the more tense encounters (imagined) Mozart had with the rougher prisoners. The opera was popular and Mozart was not pleased.

Beethoven, meanwhile, died unexpectedly in 1812 in a fall from the flatcar of a moving train while, out in the cold and wind, teaching a small boy to "beat the bass drum bravely." From all evidence, this seems to have been quite literally true. Mozart, however, still smarting from Beethoven's opera, invested the event with hints of more pederastic intent in his singspiel "Beethoven and the Trainboy," which is still occasionally revived today. Mozart survived Beethoven by almost 20 years.

Both were brought back to life in the late 1800s using recently-developed DNA techniques. Both retained their musical talents and wrote in the contemporary styles that they now grew up with. Mozart's development was unproblematic and his success assured. Beethoven was more difficult and required repeated genetic changes to adjust his inclinations and behavior. But he, too, created a substantial corpus of new music. His music did not appeal to some musicians and critics, and his sense of taste especially was called into question. But he found a ready audience among the broader musical public.


----------



## Dim7

It reads last post by KenOC Today, 06:47 but that post doesn't exist.. creepy!

Edit: and now the post appeared


----------



## Antiquarian

I once had a dream that I was in London, somewhere south of the Thames, probably Southwark. The sunset sky is sepia coloured, dusky and stormy, with clouds louring. I have a view of St. Paul's Cathedral from the top of some building. Suddenly, I realise that St. Paul's is moving from West to East on some sort of enormous caterpillar track destroying everything in its path. Great clouds of steam gout from the understructure of the relentless juggernaut. I am at a safe distance, observing the destruction with blithe indifference. Then I wake up.

I must have been reading Phillip Reeve or Paul Park at that time.


----------



## hpowders

I once had a dream that I had to wait 20,600 seconds to post.


----------



## Couac Addict

...anything posted by Bellbottom


----------



## Xaltotun

Last night I had a dream where I was attending a concert. They were playing Bruckner's 9th symphony. But here's the catch: they were playing outside, and there was a gimmick - they were playing in an artificial rain. That was because they wanted to have some extra gravity and feeling in the music! I remember being worried about the instruments, and I also thought that this was a bit artificial and silly way of putting more expression in music. But when it started, the poor musicians were getting thoroughly soaked, the conductor took extra broad tempi... and surprise, it worked. They were in an uncomfortable position, and the slowness of the music emphasized the fact that none of them would be getting out soon. That awareness of their torturous condition somehow really succeeded in making them play the music so much better.

Torture brings out the beauty, yay!


----------



## Mahlerian

Had a dream last night that my computer was infected with malware that prevented me from doing anything on the internet without being redirected to spam sites and kept it in an endless loop. As it prevented me from running any antivirus or anti-malware programs, I was unable to stop it.


----------



## hpowders

Dim7 said:


> It reads last post by KenOC Today, 06:47 but that post doesn't exist.. creepy!
> 
> Edit: and now the post appeared


Sounds like you may have KSP!


----------



## Lukecash12

Xaltotun said:


> Last night I had a dream where I was attending a concert. They were playing Bruckner's 9th symphony. But here's the catch: they were playing outside, and there was a gimmick - they were playing in an artificial rain. That was because they wanted to have some extra gravity and feeling in the music! I remember being worried about the instruments, and I also thought that this was a bit artificial and silly way of putting more expression in music. But when it started, the poor musicians were getting thoroughly soaked, the conductor took extra broad tempi... and surprise, it worked. They were in an uncomfortable position, and the slowness of the music emphasized the fact that none of them would be getting out soon. That awareness of their torturous condition somehow really succeeded in making them play the music so much better.
> 
> Torture brings out the beauty, yay!


Christ, it's already torturous enough to play Bruckner :lol:

P.S. wherever you're lurking right now Bruckie, don't take it the wrong way. Your music is pretty rad, bro.


----------



## clavichorder

So, this is both funny and maybe kind of creepy:

In this segment of my dream, my brother and I were standing by the side yard of our house, between our property and our neighbor's. Then we saw my other neighbor, who is actually a Finnish man, with a gas tank, soaking the side of their house with gasoline. This guy is a neighbor that we like, and the neighbors who were now getting gasoline poured on their house are kind of bad neighbors. And as he was lighting a match to the soaked side of the house, he said, "its time for them to remodel" in his Finnish accent. Then my brother and I got hoses and put it out after it burned a while, and the neighbors whose house was burning, seemed not to care and accept that they had a new project to work on.

That's the more 'real' part of that night of dreaming. Here is a taste of how the rest went:

There was one point in that night of dreaming
Where I had government people chasing me.
And they put me into this world that was 2 dimensional.
Where I was a bead.
And the king of that world was called Saladin.
And I had offended Saladin.



Not joking.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Last night, I found this book that was Russian. Staring at it a little longer, I started seeing words in Russian I recognized. I turned a page, and on one side was a video which I could start playing. I clicked on it, or touched it? And it came to life. Somehow I got sucked in I think? And there I was, standing with Glazunov. Some relatives were around him, had no idea who they were. Some talked to me once in a while, but I was mostly talking to him, for a whole hour! It was... surreal... but I knew it was him somehow. He spoke perfect English, I should have known it was a dream from the start but whatever, I fell for it lol

I asked him why he frowns so much, if it was intentional, but he said it wasn't. I also asked him how it was possible he could make music that was completely opposite of his mood, and he said it wasn't that impossible. (He said a lot of enigmatic things over the whole conversation.) He somehow presented to me (through the book?) a romantic-sounding Scriabin piano piece which was labelled op. 95... "95?" I wondered. "Right" he said. Even in my dream I could perceive something illogical but I took him at his word. :lol: I seemed to be inside the book at the same time, seeing more videos, such as people walking about outdoors in a naturey area in 1914. I did a lot of talking and commenting on it for sure. I mentioned the War and about how Glazunov threatened to imprison one of the professors who wouldn't assist him in trying to save his students from the draft, and he just shrugged and said nothing. Further developing the subject of all the students getting drafted and dying, a lady in the company (who it was I have no idea) said, "Yes, he was crying his eyes out and praying for days about it!" and then he enigmatically and darkly replied: "That's not all I was praying about..." 

I think I may have asked other things, but that's the last thing I remembered from last night before waking up.

Man, jet-lag, change in air quality, exhaustion, and Glazunov deprivation must have caused such nonsense lol


----------



## Cosmos

I had the most horrific dream recently:

I usually have dreams where I grind my teeth until at least one fall out. In this dream, [WARNING, THE FOLLOWING, WHILE UNREALISTIC, MIGHT BE GRAPHIC TO SOME] I kept grinding one of my fangs until it cracked open, and instead of it being a normal tooth, it was actually a tooth-like shell covering a super-sensitive fleshy tooth shaped bulb that was starting to drip out of my gums.

I shiver at the thought


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Cosmos said:


> I had the most horrific dream recently:
> 
> I usually have dreams where I grind my teeth until at least one fall out. In this dream, [WARNING, THE FOLLOWING, WHILE UNREALISTIC, MIGHT BE GRAPHIC TO SOME] I kept grinding one of my fangs until it cracked open, and instead of it being a normal tooth, it was actually a tooth-like shell covering a super-sensitive fleshy tooth shaped bulb that was starting to drip out of my gums.
> 
> I shiver at the thought


That's quite a common kind of nightmare, so I've heard. I've had dreams where I sneezed all my teeth out actually.


----------



## clavichorder

The teeth dreams are never pleasant...


----------



## Tristan

A couple nights ago I had a dream that I was a clone. I was at house party in someone's backyard, it was the middle of the day, bright and sunny. All of a sudden I realized everyone there wanted to kill me because I was a clone, and not a real human. I could tell by looking and seeing that I had no belly button. One older man there helped me climb over the fence and escape, where I ran through the neighborhood constantly afraid someone was after me. Eventually I ended up at a bizarre stone building; it was a private school where all the other clones were. Before I could speak to the man in black robes standing in the middle of the hall, I woke up.

The dream was clearly inspired by the novel "Never Let Me Go", which I just finished, but only very loosely. It was a very vivid and real-feeling dream.


----------



## clavichorder

Last night:

I had a dream where Roman soldiers with chain mail armor and swords burst into a room I was in while I was reading on a bed. They appeared to be on a rampage, so I said, "can I just be arrested." The commander said, "of course." And I responded and said, "hang on I'm reading, I'm almost finished with Rob Roy" The soldier seemed to accept my answer and allowed me to finish it.


----------



## Dim7

I am currently lucid dreaming. Recommendations on what I should try doing now?


----------



## clavichorder

Dim7 said:


> I am currently lucid dreaming. Recommendations on what should I try doing now?


Have you exhausted all the interesting possibilities of levitating in exotic landscapes? What about reversing time and probing the oldest memories you have access to in dream state?


----------



## Dim7

In a dream I just had one of the TC members turned out to be actually a mosquito. It had even some sort of romance thing going on with some female TC member (it.... he was male himself).


----------



## Lukecash12

Dim7 said:


> I am currently lucid dreaming. Recommendations on what I should try doing now?


Dream you are dying and see if it happens irl. At least that's what I did, and I am, in fact, dead. Ergo, your lucid dream is a figment of my dead mind. Either that, or you are simply words on an imagined screen, flitting by as my brain rummages through residual impressions, all as it succumbs to the process of cell death.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Okay, disclaimer! I'm not a creepy ax murderer or anything! but these dreams I've been having the past couple of days are so freaky I honestly don't know what to think of them. They are bothering me, I'm not sure if they mean anything or if they are just bad dreams. I will start with yesterdays and then last nights second.

*Yesterdays*

Okay, so I was seeing things from a persons point of view, but it wasn't me, and then for the disturbing stuff it was like watching a movie, third person stuff. It seemed like the late 70's early 80's btw.
So it started out with me or whoever it was going to see about renting a room at this two story home. The whole bottom floor was a restaurant, and I was watching this cook make one of his dishes when this really pretty and nice blonde woman came to show me the second floor (as that's where people lived). We walked up the stairs, that led right into the kitchen. The kitchen and living area were all connected to create one big open room with wood floors and directly across the room, on the other side of the living area was a door leading to a balcony with stairs leading to the ground. We were talking about cooking and baking. *
Time lapse start of third person* This starts the freaky stuff, and I am pretty reluctant to even put it here.

Well, after that it was night time and in there was a big white cloth on the floor with a bright light and an easel. That same blonde woman walked in, and these two guys (really sketchy looking) were there. They were talking about painting her portrait, when the blonde guy I guess had found out something to do with the blonde woman that had to do with clowns. I don't know if she was scared of them or what. But he decided to kind of put some clown makeup on to freak her out. It seemed to work, and she kept backing away from him and he got angry and decided to just get rid of her (if you know what I mean) (what the heck have I been watching lately?!) It was seriously like some kind of fright night murder scene. I wont put all the details on here, but lets just say she wasn't a whole person after he got done with her (blood everywhere), but for some reason she was still moving after....everything. And then I woke up. It's weird how when you're having good dreams you want to go back to them when you go back to sleep but cant. Well, unfortunately for me, I went back to sleep and right back into the same dang dream!

Can someone please tell me what this dream may mean or if it is just a nightmare?

*Last nights

*There is not much to say about this one, but there was this kind of weird parade because my uncle Bob's mom had died and apparently he was part of some kind of cult or something that required a human sacrifice before they buried her. My uncle had convinced my brother Abram (he is 18) that he wanted to sacrifice himself. They had tied his hands together and hung him from this meat hook looking thing attached to the wall so he couldn't go anywhere. To make a long story short, me and some character from Modern Family saved him, and to stop him from being found had to send him back in time to 14 something (14th century). I ended up going back to join him though so he wouldn't be alone. That is pretty much it.

Well you all, those are my dreams for the past couple of days. I did censor the first one. You really don't need all those details.


----------



## hpowders

I'm sitting at the Yamaha, about to plunge into the cadenza-like beginning of Beethoven's Emperor Concerto, when I notice all the E Flat keys are missing.


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> I'm sitting at the Yamaha, about to plunge into the cadenza-like beginning of Beethoven's Emperor Concerto, when I notice all the E Flat keys are missing.


I have told you that Yamahas have problems some times hahaha

in your next dream, use a Steinway grand


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> I have told you that Yamahas have problems some times hahaha
> 
> in your next dream, use a Steinway grand


If I dream that again, I will attempt to change it. I've never directed a dream before. Should be fun!


----------



## elgar's ghost

SarahNorthman said:


> Okay, disclaimer! I'm not a creepy ax murderer or anything! but these dreams I've been having the past couple of days are so freaky I honestly don't know what to think of them. They are bothering me, I'm not sure if they mean anything or if they are just bad dreams. I will start with yesterdays and then last nights second.
> 
> *Yesterdays*
> 
> Okay, so I was seeing things from a persons point of view, but it wasn't me, and then for the disturbing stuff it was like watching a movie, third person stuff. It seemed like the late 70's early 80's btw.
> So it started out with me or whoever it was going to see about renting a room at this two story home. The whole bottom floor was a restaurant, and I was watching this cook make one of his dishes when this really pretty and nice blonde woman came to show me the second floor (as that's where people lived). We walked up the stairs, that led right into the kitchen. The kitchen and living area were all connected to create one big open room with wood floors and directly across the room, on the other side of the living area was a door leading to a balcony with stairs leading to the ground. We were talking about cooking and baking. *
> Time lapse start of third person* This starts the freaky stuff, and I am pretty reluctant to even put it here.
> 
> Well, after that it was night time and in there was a big white cloth on the floor with a bright light and an easel. That same blonde woman walked in, and these two guys (really sketchy looking) were there. They were talking about painting her portrait, when the blonde guy I guess had found out something to do with the blonde woman that had to do with clowns. I don't know if she was scared of them or what. But he decided to kind of put some clown makeup on to freak her out. It seemed to work, and she kept backing away from him and he got angry and decided to just get rid of her (if you know what I mean) (what the heck have I been watching lately?!) It was seriously like some kind of fright night murder scene. I wont put all the details on here, but lets just say she wasn't a whole person after he got done with her (blood everywhere), but for some reason she was still moving after....everything. And then I woke up. It's weird how when you're having good dreams you want to go back to them when you go back to sleep but cant. Well, unfortunately for me, I went back to sleep and right back into the same dang dream!
> 
> Can someone please tell me what this dream may mean or if it is just a nightmare?
> 
> *Last nights
> 
> *There is not much to say about this one, but there was this kind of weird parade because my uncle Bob's mom had died and apparently he was part of some kind of cult or something that required a human sacrifice before they buried her. My uncle had convinced my brother Abram (he is 18) that he wanted to sacrifice himself. They had tied his hands together and hung him from this meat hook looking thing attached to the wall so he couldn't go anywhere. To make a long story short, me and some character from Modern Family saved him, and to stop him from being found had to send him back in time to 14 something (14th century). I ended up going back to join him though so he wouldn't be alone. That is pretty much it.
> 
> Well you all, those are my dreams for the past couple of days. I did censor the first one. You really don't need all those details.


I think you've remembered as much in two of your dreams as I have in a whole decade of mine - when awake I can recall a few snapshots at best.


----------



## SarahNorthman

elgars ghost said:


> I think you've remembered as much in two of your dreams as I have in a whole decade of mine - when awake I can recall a few snapshots at best.


I rarely remember my dreams, but when I do I remember everything and its always the bad dreams I remember. Never the good ones.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Does anyone have simply beautiful dreams? Like beautiful landscape, weather, nature, etc. Or maybe just a nice face? I've been having dreams like that recently. Beautiful blue sky, mountains, far visibility. Forest, lakes, rivers. And it's always a fine day when _he_ appears in one way or another. Those are the dreams I really wake up refreshed from, and thoughtful.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Does anyone have simply beautiful dreams? Like beautiful landscape, weather, nature, etc. Or maybe just a nice face? I've been having dreams like that recently. Beautiful blue sky, mountains, far visibility. Forest, lakes, rivers. And it's always a fine day when _he_ appears in one way or another. Those are the dreams I really wake up refreshed from, and thoughtful.


Occasionally I have dreams where there is a hazy late summer feel to them and I'm maybe near a riverbank or something. Most pleasant they are, too, but sadly one can never choose when to have them!

One dream I remember was when I was standing in a local street in broad daylight and everything was normal but on looking up a couple of large planets were bobbing about in a strange-coloured sky. Quite psychedelic, in fact.


----------



## Art Rock

I had a weird dream a few nights ago (usually I forget them immediately). I was going to write a LOTR sequel, about hobbits living in the shire several centuries later. They had developed a modern Western style civilization including immense skyscrapers. The two main characters were distant relatives of Bilbo: a fat one called Jumbo and a stupid one called Dumbo. I thought it was brilliant in my dream, but fortunately I woke up.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Art Rock said:


> I had a weird dream a few nights ago (usually I forget them immediately). I was going to write a LOTR sequel, about hobbits living in the shire several centuries later. They had developed a modern Western style civilization including immense skyscrapers. The two main characters were distant relatives of Bilbo: a fat one called Jumbo and a stupid one called Dumbo. I thought it was brilliant in my dream, but fortunately I woke up.


lol that made me seriously laugh :lol:


----------



## SarahNorthman

Do you think its possible to get a feeling of deja vu from a dream?


----------



## Pugg

The weirdest dream ever, living with HRH Wills / Kate and Harry in Kensington palace........
We where redecorating the whole lot, had a argument wit H.M Elizabeth to 
I have absolutely nothing with royalty so weird


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I had a Stephen King-esque dream last night. It involved a truck being loaded with sacks of potatoes and a forklift that rolled around on its own and tried to attack me. I had to take refuge in the cab of the potato truck. Stephen King has a story like that, where all machinery suddenly becomes alive and hostile (it is called "Trucks").


----------



## Casebearer

I was sitting on a bench in a park. Next to me on the same bench sat a monkey about my size. It was chequered black-and-white. We didn't speak. Instead, after a short while, the monkey turned it's face to me and bit me very hard in my left cheek.


----------



## Casebearer

SarahNorthman said:


> Do you think its possible to get a feeling of deja vu from a dream?


I think that's absolutely possible. You can even get a deja vu feeling in a dream from earlier dreams in my experience.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I had a dream last night of doing advanced mathematics, something like calculus only of course invented in my mind. Somehow I kinda knew what I was doing a little bit, that was the weirdest part. And then I had to take an exam about Marx's Communist Manifesto, and I thought I could just go through it easily until I saw the questions on the test and I was like "I'm totally gonna fail this, I didn't study! I'm gonna get in big trouble!" because apparently I was living in the Soviet Union in the 1920s and I was Shostakovich or something. Never looked in a mirror :lol: Oh but I also got the impression I was being monitored/supervised... if you know what I mean...


----------



## isorhythm

Last night I dreamed Donald Trump was my uncle...maybe time for a break from reading election news.


----------



## Dim7

I dreamt about posting in this thread that I dreamt about posting in thread that I dreamt about posting this thread that I dreamt about posting this thread that I....


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Most of the time I don't remember dreams at all, but sometimes have fun "action-dreams". Things I do remember have with the instant of falling asleep, as in seeing a picture...f.ex. "Burning blueberries on a pin" or "trying to place the chairs in the stairs". Always fun to fall asleep


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I had a dream last night that was sort of... disturbing. Not exactly frightening, but it made me think about just what exactly it was in my subconsciousness that caused that dream. 

I am at the German exam conducted by the Goethe-Institut (the one that I really intend to take in less than three months). The exam takes place in an old school building, in a small room without windows. There are about eight students and two supervisors. The exam is going fine, I feel relaxed and confident. About halfway through someone says: "There is a storm outside, it's pouring hard, if somebody does not open the fire exit, we will all drown". A light panic ensues. I go out. Apart from the small room, the building is entirely empty. I walk through the hallways, looking for the fire exit. Then I see it in the ceiling of the school gym, high overhead. To it leads a thick pipe, painted white, with small metal spikes on both sides for climbing. I grab the pipe tightly with both arms and start going up. As I climb, I think "They made it intentionally difficult so that only firefighters could reach it, and no kids". I get up to the fire exit which is a small door, pull at it, it falls with a loud crash, and a stream of water comes pouring in. As I climb back down, I see all the others come running towards me, then they help me get down.

A while later I am escorted back to the exam room. One of the supervisors gives me the next assignment. Except that when I look at it, I realize I seem to have lost all ability to understand German. The words look familiar, but I can't make heads or tails of what they mean. I shake my head and hand the assignment back; "Sorry, I can't do it.."

Any Freudians out there who might have any idea of what it's supposed to mean?


----------



## Harmonie

I'll never forget the dream where I was in the lobby of a hospital, in a wheelchair, pregnant and about ready to deliver. This was very weird at this level, because in that dream I had a good look at the family surrounding me, and there was, in fact, a boyfriend/husband/father...whatever, and he was not a person I knew, just someone completely fabricated for the dream. Even stranger, I am not interested in men!

As if this dream wasn't already strange enough, at this point, a ghostly figure that looked like a cross between Disney's Maleficent and that villain from Samurai Jack popped up and started chasing me through the city... I was still in that wheelchair... and someone had to have been pushing me around... My made-up boyfriend? :lol:

Yeah... I have no clue what in the world that was about.


----------



## mstar

I used to train myself to control lucid dreams, but it got tiresome and I stopped. Now, I just use the controls to prevent nightmares.

But sometimes my lucid dreams go awry and I lose control over them. Like recently:
I had a lucid dream that (I guess) was partially influenced by the "do you have a crush on a composer" thread. (*shudder*) I went on a nighttime mission to drive a French Canadian man who could barely speak English to the beach and save the ruins of an "ancient" city from the 21st century. The problem was that the ruins were quickly flooding, and if I didn't hurry, then I would drown in the ocean. At night. Meanwhile, throughout the entire dream, there was [a composer] trying to convince me to marry them. It took the whole dream to get me to consent. (Weird-I'm asexual).
I don't know which was scarier - risking drowning in a dark sea or a proposal from [that person]. I can't even mention the name.


----------



## Wandering

My strangest dreams were as a small child, the strangest is somewhat sexual in nature, but I'm not embarrassed by it. I must have been between 3 and 6 years old. I was in a cafeteria or theater, some large room that had an elevation from one side to the other and seats, maybe tables. I remember these slimy bloated baby looking things flying around, gooey and fat. I would try and hide from them but they would find me. They'd picked me up with this opening crevice that ran all down the bottom middle of their entire bodies and cocoon me in it. I felt oddly good and comforted and yet when they let me go I would hide from them again as though it were some strange cat and mouse or hide and seek game. Very very weird.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Been having dark dreams but not necessarily nightmares. Listen to this for its symbolic nature:

In my dream I was at my home and it was winter time. It was in the middle of the night, maybe 3 AM, and a windstorm was outside. It was so severe that the power went out so all the street lights went out, so did the heating.  I got quite concerned and woke my mom up about it, but it seemed to come back eventually. Time lapse is messed up in dreams, but I perceived it only took about half an hour to come back on. Then the radio was on... Did it turn on when the power came back on? ... And it was Him Truly, at 3 AM...

I haven't been listening to his music in a while I guess. Sign of deprivation when you dream of it.


----------



## Marinera

The dream was some time ago. I was back in my high school, and there was a closed coffin carried through hallways. I was with everybody else in this funeral procession, actually being very close to the coffin. Someone next to me was explaining what happened to the person in it, and I remember I thought it so hillarious I couldn't contain myself and started laughing, and then started waking up, the weirdest thing I was laughing while I was waking up and couldn't stop. That was the only time I woke up laughing. Strange feeling.


----------



## clavichorder

I've been having dreams but my recall has not been as good. It's probably due to the relative lack of structure in my days. I'm also no longer on any prescription meds, and they seemed to impact the dreams in odd ways. I had very strange ones when in Spain. I smoked marijuana once every few weeks from april to either early june(immediately after returning home....) or late may, and I think it messed with that as well. I do not intend to ever smoke again, because it subtly impacted over the long term the way I process for the worse, and it took a final time under a month ago to realize that it's not a thing I want in my life. 

But I recall the fragment last night of something strange involving nuclear explosion after I had removed something from a stack of discarded junk and toys. Often times when a catastrophic thing happens in my dreams, I think my over developed habit of analysis in real life causes me to ponder these dream events from a distance even when I was right near them. I remember in Spain dreaming of a tsunami higher than the mountains I can see from my house moving in at a perceptible speed, and I can't even visualize what my dream was like as it neared me, but I remember anticipating so an overwhelming destruction like it was real before the thing hit. Anyway, I imagine my dreams will begin to 'straighten out' into a memorable format again over time, and that my memory will get back into good shape too. My sleep schedule is also gradually getting back in pace with the bulk of the day, and this may be important, so that I can wake up feeling fresh and rested as early as 6:30-8:30.


----------



## Rhombic

How funny that I read this yesterday and thought that I might try to remember the next dream I had, because I tend to have an extreme amount of weird dreams. This time it ended up a bit sadistic.

I find myself in a fairly large room, kind of like a cafe, sat on a sofa with about five friends. I recognise someone who is standing somewhere near me. I walk towards her and she kisses me [I now know who this person is (IRL) and so far the dream should not be weird]. Apparently, I have forgotten an excerpt because the next thing I remember is walking up a fairly large staircase in an abandoned building with a group of four other people. Eventually, only a friend and I are left, and once we make our way down, my friend has disappeared. People start to do a fairly massive effort to find him and in the end, I think they managed to.

Again, jump in time/space: I'm in front of my house and four young men are sat down on the pavement in front smoking cigars. They sit in a circle as if it was some primary school-like situation, just totally different otherwise. Two of them are my cousins, another one is a conductor I know and I could not see the face of the fourth one. I find myself holding a cigar, no longer burning, that smells extremely bad, a stench so unbearable that I find myself coughing (I do not throw it away - not just yet). When walking into my house, I briefly see a copy of me (holding the cigar) and my parents, with my copy looking back at me! They shortly disappear. Inside my house, my parents are waiting for me.

My father immediately tells me to get rid of the cigar, and I throw it in the bin. I notice a small dog that I had seen in that abandoned (ware?)house, that apparently is our pet now. Somehow, my father is acting awkward in front of the dog, as if its presence made him uncomfortable. When I go to the bin, for some reason (I think it was to retrieve the foul cigar), I see the dog chucked in, immobile, quiescent. Next to the bin, two containers with dog food that now I see as super-sized instant coffee containers (about 3 ft). I involuntarily topple the bin over and the dog is alive(?) again.

Not knowing what to do, I feel pressured as if I would not like my father to come and see me. I therefore act rapidly, and try to smack the dog's head with the door. However, it is still moving. I go into the kitchen and smash the dog so violently against the floor that the head shatters and literally is nowhere to be found after that. I proceed to put him again in the bin and by the time my father appears, everything has been well hidden (he had put the dog in the bin in the first place anyway, right??).

-----------

What? Any ideas/suggestions to explain this?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Your dream is surprisingly logical from a certain surreal perspective. Your dream was unique, but I'm quite sure I've had similar feeling dreams. i.e. action and consequence, cause and effect. Consistencies in certain elements while others are wildly changing, such as seeing those men in different scenarios.

The same night I had the dream about the windstorm and power outage, I dreamed of killing a grey mouse by smashing it with a book. It was so crushed, its jaw was torn off and its teeth had fallen out.  talk about gruesome...


----------



## Guest

I had a weird dream some weeks back. I was in a house like one out of the 17th century or something. It had the huge wooden beams in the ceiling and all that. The floor was that creaky wood. I remember it distinctly. I went down a hallway that had windows--those old casement kind of windows--and the floor had a carpet but it still creaked. There were old pictures hanging on the wall and old photographs in fancy wooden frames. There was a table in the hallway with a book on it, old 19th century kind of book. I picked it up and read the phrase: "Childhood is the laughter of the sand, the language of the willows and a valley of tears."

I walked to an open door at the end of the hall--wooden and white. I climbed up the creaky steps into another hallway that had two rooms at either end and one in the middle on the wall opposite me. I saw more beams in the ceiling. The left room was closest to me so I walked into it. Seemed to be a bedroom. There was a window so I walked to that and looked out. Either it was sunrise or sunset--the latter, I think--and the sky was dark blue and the sun was setting somewhere behind me and shining towards where I was looking. I could see the rooftops of houses as far as I could see--old fashioned houses. 

The most remarkable thing, though, was that in the sky was a long row of majestic, white clouds--like a train of them. They moved at a good clip parallel to me which would have been towards the south if the sun was setting behind me. There were no other clouds in the sky which was an aquamarine blue. That would have been remarkable enough but what was spectacular was that upon these clouds sat these fantastic kind of Greco-Roman buildings with columns and statuary and these huge facades. As this procession vanished to my right in the distance, I could see how the shadows shifted on them. The sun was illuminating the facades and the columns cast shadows on the facades. These columns were very ornate and sat on these very ornate plinths. There were huge marble-like stairways leading up to the entrances of the buildings. The statues were of gods, I suppose, but I do seem to remember some that resembled statesmen in those oratory kind of poses. The images were fantastic and incredibly wrought. They too cast shadows that shifted with the sun as the procession moved southward. 

The buildings, though, didn't just sit on the clouds but were extensions of them. Their foundations blending into the clouds or became the clouds. The clouds themselves were amazing shapes and billowy and white and cast shadows on one another. I had never seen anything like this before. I was amazed at this incredible sight but I also felt very relaxed or content--the best feeling I had ever had--warm and peaceful. I'm not sure how long I watched the procession--a few minutes or a few hours. I just watched and watched in total awe and astonishment but feeling very, very good. Then the last of the procession drifted past me moving south and soon to be lost in the distance and I did not want them to end. I felt bitter disappointment that there were no more clouds. "Hey!" I yelled. "Don't go away! Please, come back! COME BACK!"

And then I woke up.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

I had this terrible nightmare that my country had voted to break away from an economic union on the basis of a campaign run by mendacious charlatans and political has-beens...Oh, wait.......


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

I sometimes get this vision of Trump happening, and looking futher, Trump reelection happening.


----------



## znapschatz

Many of my strange dreams involve looking for something or someone down endless corridors, strange cities etc., seldom finding what I seek. One of them ended with me giving a ride on the back of a motor scooter (I don't own one, but did once) to a young woman. We have no relationship I am aware of. She wears a plain, long cotton dress and says nothing to me as we travel, but looks distressed about something. When we get to her destination, she gives me a look of regret and a quick kiss on my cheek, then goes off to somewhere. Then I understand that she was my muse.


----------



## Dim7

I had a dream that I was in North Korea and played tag with Kim Jong-un.


----------



## Xenakiboy

I had a weird dream two nights ago, where I was having a conversation with Esa-pekka Salonen about Messiaen, while quite randomly in a forest. I woke up with the jazzy part of the Turangalila in my heard....bizarre.


----------



## norman bates

The strangest I've had is probably the one where for some reason I had two bodies and I ruined one of the two in the dishwasher.


----------



## Judith

Once dreamt that a young colleague at work announced calmly that she had to have all her teeth out as though it was a normal occurance. Woke up as soon as she said it!!


----------



## Potiphera

I dreamt that I was trapped on a small mound surrounded by water, I saw crocodile eyes just above the surface of the water slowly approaching me as it swam nearer and nearer then, it leaped out of the water up the mound after me, I tried to escape and screamed out loud and leaped up in bed, scared nearly to death. It felt so real .


----------



## sospiro

This isn't weird or scary but it's a recurring dream and I have this dream several times a year.

I'm in the cockpit of a fighter plane but I'm not actually flying the plane, I'm a VIP passenger. The plane is flying very close to the ground and hugging the contours. The view is more like CG than what I would imagine reality would be. The pilot keeps checking that I'm enjoying it and sometimes we 'go around again'. Then the plane lands and that's it really, not scary and quite exhilarating.

A few years ago I was at a family party and someone raised the subject of recurring dreams and I told mine. My brother looked totally shocked as it was his recurring dream too but neither of us had ever mentioned it to the other.


----------



## millionrainbows

Victor Redseal said:


> I had a weird dream some weeks back. I was in a house like one out of the 17th century or something. It had the huge wooden beams in the ceiling and all that. The floor was that creaky wood. I remember it distinctly. I went down a hallway that had windows--those old casement kind of windows--and the floor had a carpet but it still creaked. There were old pictures hanging on the wall and old photographs in fancy wooden frames. There was a table in the hallway with a book on it, old 19th century kind of book. I picked it up and read the phrase: "Childhood is the laughter of the sand, the language of the willows and a valley of tears."
> 
> I walked to an open door at the end of the hall--wooden and white. I climbed up the creaky steps into another hallway that had two rooms at either end and one in the middle on the wall opposite me. I saw more beams in the ceiling. The left room was closest to me so I walked into it. Seemed to be a bedroom. There was a window so I walked to that and looked out. Either it was sunrise or sunset--the latter, I think--and the sky was dark blue and the sun was setting somewhere behind me and shining towards where I was looking. I could see the rooftops of houses as far as I could see--old fashioned houses.
> 
> The most remarkable thing, though, was that in the sky was a long row of majestic, white clouds--like a train of them. They moved at a good clip parallel to me which would have been towards the south if the sun was setting behind me. There were no other clouds in the sky which was an aquamarine blue. That would have been remarkable enough but what was spectacular was that upon these clouds sat these fantastic kind of Greco-Roman buildings with columns and statuary and these huge facades. As this procession vanished to my right in the distance, I could see how the shadows shifted on them. The sun was illuminating the facades and the columns cast shadows on the facades. These columns were very ornate and sat on these very ornate plinths. There were huge marble-like stairways leading up to the entrances of the buildings. The statues were of gods, I suppose, but I do seem to remember some that resembled statesmen in those oratory kind of poses. The images were fantastic and incredibly wrought. They too cast shadows that shifted with the sun as the procession moved southward.
> 
> The buildings, though, didn't just sit on the clouds but were extensions of them. Their foundations blending into the clouds or became the clouds. The clouds themselves were amazing shapes and billowy and white and cast shadows on one another. I had never seen anything like this before. I was amazed at this incredible sight but I also felt very relaxed or content--the best feeling I had ever had--warm and peaceful. I'm not sure how long I watched the procession--a few minutes or a few hours. I just watched and watched in total awe and astonishment but feeling very, very good. Then the last of the procession drifted past me moving south and soon to be lost in the distance and I did not want them to end. I felt bitter disappointment that there were no more clouds. "Hey!" I yelled. "Don't go away! Please, come back! COME BACK!"
> 
> And then I woke up.


That was an excellent on, Victor. It reminds me of a Twilight Zon, also of the surrealist painter De Chirico.


----------



## millionrainbows

One of the worst dreams I ever had was that me & a friend of mine had murdered someone, and I began to feel this terrible sense of guilt, as if I had actually done it. What's worse, my "monitor" mind, which knew I was dreaming, began to question if this could, in fact, be true: could I have actually murdered someone? The fear and guilt increased, and it ended…thank God!


----------



## JamieHoldham

The last weird / bad dream that I can really remember is just arriving home from somewhere, to find my family dead, in body bags with police in the house, once I saw the blood and bodies I just felt a massive brick of emotion hit me, then I think I tryed to kill myself or just got really angry / sad.. cant remember fully.. then I woke up, thank god.


----------



## Bellinilover

I don't know about the weirdest, but an opera-related dream that comes immediately to mind had to do with Verdi's OTELLO. In my dream there were two local productions of OTELLO running at the same time: one here in northern Virginia and the other in nearby Washington, DC. I was wondering which one I should get tickets for, and finally I chose the DC one, thinking it would be the better production. Then my mom and I were watching the performance when the surtitle machine stopped working. This happened right in the middle of Act II (during the Quartet, to be exact), and for the rest of the act I kept thinking to myself, "I wonder if the audience is following all of this without the titles?" I woke up before the opera ended, so I don't know how it all turned out.


----------



## millionrainbows

When I was about 8 years old, I had a fever and hallucinated that Michael Anthony (of the 1950s TV series The Millionaire) was dressed up like a judge on a high podium, banging a gavel, sneering, and was making me drag a grand piano with a rope. 
(end of dream)

Subsequently, I became a guitar player.


----------



## Pugg

My dream was nice, can't remember it though.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

2 nights ago, I had a brilliant nightmare, one of the best I've ever had. Sound strange? But you'll see what I mean.

In the dream, I was somehow being adopted by a couple, or perhaps by just a man, but I think there was a woman too. My foster parents, caretakers? Something like that. It was day 1. Anyhow, the middle-aged man with graying hair he seemed so suave and friendly, and also particularly touchy with me. He had a black coat for me and he wanted to put it on my shoulders. I can't remember if he did or if I put it on myself, or if it happened at all. But on the back of the coat was a little chain a little bit like a dog tag, and it said something very strange on it. Too bad I can't remember what it was now, but it was an eloquently-written label that had something to do with whoever wore the coat would be... next. I freaked out inside, and I think I tried to avoid putting it on, because I got the feeling that if I did... well... I wouldn't be the first. So I pretended I didn't know and I told him I was going for a walk outside, but when I was at the door, I said "I know!" and I ran away down the street.

I found a house with 2 guys in it, and they were going to keep me safe for now. In the meanwhile, the man supposedly was trying to destroy his evidence, and I saw black smoke come out of the chimney of his house, the coat burning... which could have perhaps been me. The black smoke was one of the more disturbing images from that dream. A few minutes later, he left his home and came to visit me, because he knew exactly where I was anyhow. There was this table the 2 men were sitting at, and I was in between them, but the man got up really close to the table so he could look straight at me. And he smiled so strangely, and tried to convince me to come back. He looked like he really wanted to touch me and pull me into him. Clearly some sort of psychopathic sexual predator/killer. Anyhow in the dream I returned back to the house when he left me alone so I could find some evidence against him of what things he did with his victims. But I would have to run back to the safe house whenever he found me because I could _not _let him touch me. Somehow I got the impression just touching me I would be overpowered. It was quite a thriller.

I woke up in the middle of the night, and he never got me. I survived! It was one of the few nightmares I've ever had that I wanted it to continue, to piece together this riddle of the coat and being a victim. It all made sense in the dream how I got the suspicion, but then I forgot it once I woke up.


----------



## Pugg

I have a dream...... one day all trolls all over the world are gone, I have a dream.....
One can dream.


----------



## DeepR

I don't remember a lot of dreams and easily forget my weirdest dreams. They're just too weird to remember.

But here's a cool one. I once dreamt exactly what I wanted to. I was probably about 8 or 9 years old and I had been thinking about awesome (non-existing) Transformer toys all day. I wanted to have them so bad, but I realized it was impossible, so I actually hoped that I could dream about them. That night, in my dreams, I was walking my usual way to school and suddenly there they were, lying around all over the place: the coolest Transformer toys imaginable, just waiting for me to pick them up. It was so real and the disappointment was so huge when I woke up.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Dreamt I was an Eskimo


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Dreamt I was an Eskimo


Must have been a cold one for you.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> Must have been a cold one for you.


Yes not use to the cold. Frozen wind began to blow under my boots and around my toe..........


----------



## hpowders

Dreamt I was a mod on TC and had to ban myself for two months because I violated the ToS.
I woke up in a cold sweat.


----------



## millionrainbows

Pugg said:


> My dream was nice, can't remember it though.


I had a dream about you, Pugg. I dreamed that you were a man. ~tee hee~


----------



## ST4

Pugg said:


> I have a dream...... one day all trolls all over the world are gone, I have a dream.....
> One can dream.


That definitely is a very weird dream, that tops my list of weird dreams :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

Dreamt I was back in Beethoven's time and I passed him walking in Vienna and cursed him just for the fun of it, knowing he was deaf and he repeated what I said and laughed. I said "wassup? I thought you were deaf?" and he laughed and said "Nah! That's just an act so my publishers would feel sorry for me and give me better prices."

I sold my entire Beethoven collection the next day in exchange for the complete works of Elliott Carter, not only because I was disappointed but also so posters on TC would like me more.


----------



## EdwardBast

DeepR said:


> I don't remember a lot of dreams and easily forget my weirdest dreams. They're just too weird to remember.
> 
> But here's a cool one. I once dreamt exactly what I wanted to. I was probably about 8 or 9 years old and I had been thinking about awesome (non-existing) Transformer toys all day. I wanted to have them so bad, but I realized it was impossible, so I actually hoped that I could dream about them. That night, in my dreams, I was walking my usual way to school and suddenly there they were, lying around all over the place: the coolest Transformer toys imaginable, just waiting for me to pick them up. It was so real and the disappointment was so huge when I woke up.


When I was a teen I used to have the same kind of dream about finding bricks of hashish! 

As for remembering dreams: One needs to write them down or review them in ones mind immediately upon waking - otherwise they evaporate within minutes. That's what they told me in college when I became an experimental subject, required to write down all of my dreams for a month. Not sure what they did with the data. And I kept a dream journal for six months or so when I was 15. Under those conditions it is amazing how much one remembers.

My most striking dreams are the lucid ones in which I realize I am dreaming. Those usually happen when I am starting to emerge toward consciousness. Sometimes I have musical dreams in that state where a whole orchestra is at my disposal (not in any physical sense, just the sound) and I can improvise at will with all of the instruments at once.


----------



## Levanda

My dream last night, with huge crowd of people and I giving every single person toilet paper as a present. :lol: I am not kidding weird dream.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

ST4 said:


> That definitely is a very weird dream, that tops my list of weird dreams :tiphat:


I dreamt about Elves and Goblins, what does that mean..........


----------



## ST4

Levanda said:


> My dream last night, with huge crowd of people and I giving every single person toilet paper as a present. :lol: I am not kidding weird dream.


I still think the dream about all the trolls in the world being gone is weirder, that is seriously strange stuff


----------



## Art Rock

Last night I had a classical music dream, probably for the first time in my life. I was supposed to give a concert (which is weird enough since I don't play any instrument except electronic organ, and have not done that for the past 10 years or so). Soloist in Schumann's piano concerto, but transcribed for erhu (sort of Chinese violin). On the day of the concert I found out I did not have the sheet music. Nor an erhu for that matter. Panic.


----------



## Pugg

Levanda said:


> My dream last night, with huge crowd of people and I giving every single person toilet paper as a present. :lol: I am not kidding weird dream.


Harmless enough, don't lose sleep over it.


----------



## geralmar

I had the same dream at least a couple of times many years ago. I am sitting surrounded by a fortune in money, mostly paper. I am grasping the bills, squeezing and kneading them in my hands and smiling as I watch them spill through my fingers.

...Each time I woke up clutching my pillow.


----------



## Pugg

geralmar said:


> I had the same dream at least a couple of times many years ago. I am sitting surrounded by a fortune in money, mostly paper. I am grasping the bills, squeezing and kneading them in my hands and smiling as I watch them spill through my fingers.
> 
> ...Each time I woke up clutching my pillow.


Sounds like Dagobert Duck.


----------



## Bellinilover

I'm an English teacher. Once I dreamt that I was offered a job teaching English in, I think, the Philippines (or maybe it was Puerto Rico) and was told that if I took the job and did it well, I would be elevated to sainthood after my death.:lol:


----------



## Bettina

Bellinilover said:


> I'm an English teacher. Once I dreamt that I was offered a job teaching English in, I think, the Philippines (or maybe it was Puerto Rico) and was told that if I took the job and did it well, I would be elevated to sainthood after my death.:lol:


I think that your dreaming mind made a very good point there! It takes the patience of a saint to be a good teacher. So, in that sense, good teachers really _should _be elevated to sainthood.

I teach piano, and I don't always live up to the ideal of saintly patience , especially when a student makes the same mistake for ten lessons in a row.  But I try my best!


----------



## Bellinilover

Bettina said:


> I think that your dreaming mind made a very good point there! It takes the patience of a saint to be a good teacher. So, in that sense, good teachers really _should _be elevated to sainthood.
> 
> I teach piano, and I don't always live up to the ideal of saintly patience , especially when a student makes the same mistake for ten lessons in a row.  But I try my best!


I actually had a terrible morning tutoring someone today, a 6-year-old boy who was an absolute brat. I generally don't work as well with kids that little anyway, and this particular kid had obviously never been told "no" by his parents in his life. What a morning.


----------



## David OByrne

Bellinilover said:


> I actually had a terrible morning tutoring someone today, a 6-year-old boy who was an absolute brat. I generally don't work as well with kids that little anyway, and this particular kid had obviously never been told "no" by his parents in his life. What a morning.


Oh dear :lol:

15 character limit..


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I had a dream where a certain TC poster was present. Of course I have no idea what she looks like, but the gender and the approximate age were correct.


----------



## Pugg

I dreamed I had a stalker, dreams comes out from time to time.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I think I win the "Cutest Dream" award on TC...

Few nights ago I had dream that a fox adopted me! It wanted me to take care of it! It kept trying to lick me, and so I hugged it and it licked my forehead. It felt so real and it was a _really _fluffy red fox... anyhow, I took it inside where we picked out a towel together that it could sleep on, and it seemed to understand some things I said to it. The young fox decided to sleep outside anyhow, just on the blanket, so it could go hunting by itself. Basically an outdoor pet. So adorable! ^_^


----------



## znapschatz

Last night I had a weird dream. In it, I had returned to my home after an extended trip to an unspecified location. My wife was separately away, visiting relatives in Los Angeles and due to return two days later. When I opened the bathroom door, I found a strange woman, wearing a dressing gown and standing before the mirror intent on doing something to her face. At first she didn't notice me, but then turned and registered surprise. Then, calmly said she would soon be out of the house, and left to notify her family. My reaction was, oddly, neither upset or anger, but mild amusement. Shortly after, I was approached by a man, who explained that when my wife and I had left the premises for our trips, he and his brood had moved in. Besides the couple, there were several others in the extended family, including teenagers and some other adults. I never learned how many, but there were more than my real life house could have accommodated (after all, this was a dream.) 

The one I assumed was the patriarch and I went outside to the front porch, where he lit a cigarette (they had been good about not stinking up the house) and told me that he and his people travelled around the country looking for vacated homes. They would move in, live there as long as possible, keeping the place neat for the duration of their stay, disturbing and stealing nothing, then move on before the owners returned, with none the wiser. They had simply miscalculated the day I was due to come back. Since it was already nightfall, I offered to let them stay until morning, but he politely declined. Then I woke up. I hope they are okay.

I think the dream might have been loosely based on a real life incident from decades ago, but in that circumstance, I knew the people involved.


----------



## Gordontrek

Ever since my grandfather passed two years ago he's appeared in my dreams occasionally, and in those of my siblings as well (we were quite close to him). The latest dream I had, I was walking in the front door of my grandparents' home and there he was. He stuck out his hand and said in his rough gravelly voice, "Hi John!" I shook his hand, then woke up. I was genuinely freaked out. That was always how he greeted me, and it seemed very real. Even the texture of his hand, complete with a band-aid over the crook of his thumb. 

Completey different dream: I got into a shouting match with my ultra-strict high school principal who chafed everyone, myself included. I woke up VERY refreshed.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

2 nights ago I had a dream that I experienced something I hope no human will ever experience ever again on this planet. I was on a beach with my parents when a beige-colored hummer-type military vehicle came by. I had the hunch something was inside that truck, but didn't want to know. My parents and I walked quickly away from the truck, but behind us we suddenly saw a blinding light, as bright as lightning. I turned away so as not to face it, but in a matter of 2 seconds, my whole body was enflamed in something so incredibly hot that breathing in the air scalded my lungs. I gasped and cried out "oh God!" and those were my last words before the unbelievable heat destroyed all my feeling of the heat, and I was incinerated by this nuclear warhead... I've never felt or breathed something that hot in all my life, the only equivalent was being in a sauna, but that was years ago..... How on earth did my brain inflict such incredible pain on me in such a realistic manner?? The brain can produce pain?? I woke up quite shocked. I've not died in a dream in a long time.


----------



## Jacred

Actually, last night, my neighbour beat me to death with a baseball bat...in my dream, of course. I think that counts as weird.


----------



## Totenfeier

I have three types of frequently occurring dream.

The first type is that I am frantically searching for some sort of toilet facility, but everything I can find either has no privacy at all (think long, open rooms with rows of commodes arranged right next to each other, often in inexplicably sinuous rows), or are unimaginably filthy and _unpleasantly full_, or are such unusual contraptions that one scarcely knows how to use them (one was designed so that one sat on it as one would on a horse).

The second type of frequently recurring dream is that I am able to levitate and float at will, but that I am also _fully_ convinced that I am awake while doing so. The overwhelming sense is something like "Hey! I've done this dozens of times in my dreams, but _at last_ I'm able to do it in the real world, and the technique is so laughably easy and obvious." There is also a strong desire to show this to as many people as possible, so that they will believe me and, in fact, adore me.

The third standard type of recurring dream involves myself and my immediate family moving to another house, but it is really moving _back_ into one we had lived in before, but left for some unknown reason. It is always more beautiful and elegant than any place I've lived in in the real world, and in a great location, and now that we're finally moving back I wonder why we ever left it in the first place, because it is simply perfect. More than that, it has gotten even better, with greater architectural style and detailing, and many interesting staircases, lofts and rooms, some of them "secret." There are hallways that go on forever, and "bridges" that span large living spaces, and always large windows and clerestories that are open, through which I can feel refreshing, clean breezes, and see great trees slowly moving their branches in the wind. The overwhelming mental sensation is one of ultimate contentment, utter peace, and the conviction that, while we had made a horrible mistake somehow in leaving, we are now finally and forever secure in our own and rightful home. Eden? Heaven? You make the call.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

@Totenfier would you find it strange if I told you I've also had those 3 kinds of dreams in my life before? Not very currently, but in the past, and with variation. The 3rd least likely to have happened to me, but I've had dreams of being in large houses and getting lost in endless corridors, but also enjoying it somehow.


----------



## Totenfeier

Not at all strange, especially if you're human, and doubly especially if you have any belief in an Emersonian Oversoul or Jungian collective unconscious. We really are all in this together, you know, in the most literal sense - perhaps especially so in our minds.


----------



## pierrot

Last night I dreamed that Samuel L. Jackson got shot in the eye (as in a action movie shootout) and instead of going to the hospital, he himself decided to take the bullet out of his eye... while watching Youtube videos of how to take a bullet out of your eye.


----------



## geralmar

I keep having dreams about a tiny used book shop on Main Street at the north end of downtown Ann Arbor. It's an ancient narrow single story brick building, with a large dusty picture window filled with a jumble of faded magazines and sunbleached old books with now unreadable covers. A revolving metal rack filled with yellow-paged dog-eared paperbacks partially blocks the entrance, which is open to the street. Even from the sidewalk I can detect the intense musty smell. The inside of the shop is dark, but the sunlight leaching into the building reveals a single deep corridor on either side lined with a floor-to-ceiling bookcase crammed with old books, haphazardly shelved. I am tempted to go inside, but am deterred by the claustrophobic cramped interior and the sense that there is no one inside except the proprietor who is nowhere to be seen. I am anxious how he would treat a solitary browser.

I have been familiar with Ann Arbor since the 1950s and have never seen a bookstore like that there or anywhere else in town.


----------



## Totenfeier

geralmar said:


> i keep having dreams about a tiny used book shop on main street at the north end of downtown ann arbor. It's an ancient narrow single story brick building, with a large dusty picture window filled with a jumble of faded magazines and sunbleached old books with now unreadable covers. A revolving metal rack filled with yellow-paged dog-eared paperbacks partially blocks the entrance, which is open to the street. Even from the sidewalk i can detect the intense musty smell. The inside of the shop is dark, but the sunlight leaching into the building reveals a single deep corridor on either side lined with a floor-to-ceiling bookcase crammed with old books, haphazardly shelved. I am tempted to go inside, but am deterred by the claustrophobic cramped interior and the sense that there is no one inside except the proprietor who is nowhere to be seen. I am anxious how he would treat a solitary browser.
> 
> I have been familiar with ann arbor since the 1950s and have never seen a bookstore like that there or anywhere else in town.


*Warning: Under no circumstances begin reading the collected works of H.P. Lovecraft! If you already have, it is too late for you! You have been warned!*

:tiphat::devil:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I had to crawl into the soundhole of my guitar because I spilt coca cola...I often see strange pictures when falling asleep. My favorite is a burning blueberry on a pin needle


----------



## EdwardBast

My most common recurring dream as a youngster was of the last half hour before Soviet ICBMs incinerated Pittsburgh. Given that my home was on the outskirts of the city, it was plausible that spending that half hour running northeast through a landscape of wooded ravines might save my life. So I had elaborate dreams of flight, all the more vivid because my friends and I had actually planned and run the route several times when awake by way of a drill. Fun times!


----------



## geralmar

Totenfeier said:


> *Warning: Under no circumstances begin reading the collected works of H.P. Lovecraft! If you already have, it is too late for you! You have been warned!*
> 
> :tiphat::devil:


I have sworn, with this obvious exception, to never under any circumstance utter or write the word "eldritch."


----------



## Totenfeier

geralmar said:


> I have sworn, with this obvious exception, to never under any circumstance utter or write the word "eldritch."


That's a good start. Now, if you start dreaming of performing unhallowed and blasphemous rites in a non-Euclidean space, try to wake up and drink some milk, and maybe read _Little Women_ or something similar. Admitting that you have a problem is the first step to recovery. And always remember, ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu r'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn. Ia! Ia! Nighty-night!


----------



## geralmar

Perhaps merely a reflection of the times; but my dreams now have commercials.


----------



## Dim7

geralmar said:


> Perhaps merely a reflection of the times; but my dreams now have commercials.


There's no such thing as a free lunch you know. Either you got to pay for your dreams or you have to watch the ads.


----------



## Crystal

When I was very young, I dreamed I was chased by a leopard. So scary.


----------

